# AR Magpul magazines,, Looking for a good buy



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

does anyone know where I can find a good deal on some magpul magazines for
my AR? I'm looking for the 10 for $100 deal if I can find it. 30 rnds


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No, best I've seen lately are about $12.00 each. Alot of people on Gunbroker are selling them in lots but not that cheap. Tough time to be shopping.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bulk 5.56 NATO XM193 Ammo Battle Pack

Battle Pack - Federal .223 Rem 55 Grain FMJ Ammo - 210 Rounds Loaded in (7) 30 Round PMAGS in Ammo Can

Battle Pack - Federal .223 Rem 55 Grain FMJ Ammo - 210 Rounds Loaded in (7) 30 Round PMAGS in Ammo Can

5.56mm 62 Grain XM855 FMJ / Five 30 Rd. PMAGS / Ammo Can - 300 Round Battle Pack

Just a few options, most are not in stock due to all the gun grab talk going around. Cheapest Magpul mags I found were the MOE mags for $11. Other than that $12 or $13 is the norm.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Look at Brownell's.

They had them on sale a while back, $7.00 each, bought 50, didn't need them, but.

They are still in the packages.

Just checked for you, $179.00 for 10.

Most of the other's are sold out, as expected.

http://www.brownells.com/magazines/...avs|Make_3=AR-15/M4&avs|Manufacturer_1=magpul


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you will pay $100 for 10-- pay $120 for 10 and be done--- ain't gonna get cheaper


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> No, best I've seen lately are about $12.00 each. Alot of people on Gunbroker are selling them in lots but not that cheap. Tough time to be shopping.


Yea,, Obama doesn't need to put a tax on ammo or magazines to make them non affordable or impossible to find 
He just needs to keep opening his mouth, That will do it


----------



## kickinwing (Oct 29, 2014)

aim surplus $12.30 free shipping


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Academy Sports PMag $12.99 + free shipping on orders over $25

Magpul PMAG MOE M2 .223 30-Round Magazine | Academy


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

1 more option. Given a choice get the m3's. They work in a lot of the top end ar's, scars... where the m2's won't.

Magpul PMAG Magazines


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Try gunmag warehouse as advertised here. I got 10 gen 2 magpul mags for $108 with shipping just last month. They currently have 6 packs for $69.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> does anyone know where I can find a good deal on some magpul magazines for
> my AR? I'm looking for the 10 for $100 deal if I can find it. 30 rnds


This sub forum may get you headed in the correct direction

Rifles, SKS, AR, AK, Long Guns

Pretty sure I was posting deals until people got snobby about my selections


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Magpul PMAG 30 Round 5.56/.223 Magazine Standard Gen M2 MOE, $12.95 each, free shipping, 88 in stock.

44MAG.com - Magpul Industries - Magpul PMAG 30 Round 5.56/.223 Magazine Standard Gen M2 MOE


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

These have been sold as of 01:04:41 EST
These were not mine either

WTS 20 new in bag gen 1 Magpul FDE mags 195.00 delivered - AR15.COM


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Quip said:


> 1 more option. Given a choice get the m3's. They work in a lot of the top end ar's, scars... where the m2's won't.
> 
> Magpul PMAG Magazines







https://dsgarms.com/dsgtenpack01


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Quip said:


> 1 more option. Given a choice get the m3's. They work in a lot of the top end ar's, scars... where the m2's won't.
> 
> Magpul PMAG Magazines







https://dsgarms.com/dsgtenpack01

They are gen 3's available when one logs in


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Though not Magpul, Academy has mission first tactical 30 rounders online for $7.99. Picked up five the other day and seem to do the job. I will know more after a range trip.


----------

